# Man Cave Award 2016



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Show us your man caves, the one with the most likes will win the coveted Man Cave 2016 award


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is mine...does it count? :laugh:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Here is mine...does it count? :laugh:


 Jesus, they've moved Europe away from us pretty quickly, have we done something to upset them?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't have one but if I did and had the money something like this would do


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

handlehall said:


> Jesus, they've moved Europe away from us pretty quickly, have we done something to upset them?


 No, Europe hasn't moved, it's sunk without trace :laugh:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

well ill be the first with what I have really got, be it ever so humble its my home office / man cave

deano


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

When I get home pictures to follow on

the man cave is ONLY FOR ME :thumbsup: the pass key into my room is a watch


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> When I get home pictures to follow on
> 
> the man cave is ONLY FOR ME :thumbsup: the pass key into my room is a watch


 Sounds very 007


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

So now I am home a picture as promised

my music mixing setup with decks and iPod mixer complete with a 42 inch tv with a play station 1,2,and 3 tucked away in the cuboards below and some 1970s headphones

top shelf a 1960s inspired clock surrounded by a few of my collection of porche,s

second shelf what else watches , watches and more watches

also my favourite chair 1960,s egg chair

on the far wall a cabinet with corgi and dinky cars , model lead soldiers and a few whitefrieres glass vases (drunken bricklayer ) and Concorde flight issue paper weight ,

so if you are invited in my man cave no one sits in my favourite chair :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

chilling with Boogie


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

My man cave is strictly off limits to females ! Contains all the essentials:

Bed for watching TV from (cupboard has blu ray and video players) Also useful during illnesses and to escape from snoring (Her Ladyship's, not mine  ) .

A few watches

A book or two

My good friends, Stan and Ollie.














































Last pic is a montage. May only work on a device that has panning.

Man cave at Christmas. Gifts from reps, customers and boss :toot: :alcoholic:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't have a "Man Cave", I'm not married... I do whatever the hell I want, wherever I damned well please. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

This would be me, mind you I would have to kill the wife first!


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

I think i have posted this pic already, but here's mine...










The press on the right is an old Lyman 6 hole turret press I spend most of my time on, the press on the right is a progressive that is set up for my sons 9mm from when he was competing. I needed a progressive because he went through hundreds of rounds of ammo every week.

The saber on the wall is from my dad's dress uniform when he was in Air Cav (1A, the rough riders) in Vietnam. i think my little brother has his spurs.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I do have a 1500 square foot shop with an electric over hydraulic automotive hoist, compressor and so forth, but my friend has filled it with crap. I don't really like doing anything that requires effort anymore so I avoid the shop as much as possible. :laugh:




























In the photo above, there are two Lada Nivas in frame. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've mostly always had or rented a garage but this is my latest "man cave" at the bottom of the garden.

Google Maps show it as being 0.1miles away from the flat, just far enough that I can hear Big M shouting me

:laugh: :laugh:










And if I fancy a change this one is 0.15 miles.

:biggrin:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

So this my man cave/boys room/games room:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

My man cave. No girlz allowed.

*Music library.*










*Business end.*










*Relaxing end.*


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Not a cave, just a humble hobby area.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> My man cave. No girlz allowed.
> 
> *Music library.*
> 
> ...


 I have been in far less opulent sound rooms in dedicated professional hi fi showrooms/ studios!! impressive my friend :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I dont have a man cave :sadwalk:

but I do have a Man Lift :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

For Heavens' sake "man-up" and let the women in. There can be advantages, such as she who does the hoovering. :laugh:

To be honest, I do have a sort of personal room/cave in which I feel "safe" - ha ha - but I cannot exclude Kristina completely and nor would I really want to. Mind you, when she does come in, there is often a sharp intake of breath on her part when she surveys once again the array of clocks, watches, books and other bits and pieces that make up my "cave."


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> My man cave. No girlz allowed.
> 
> *Business end.*
> 
> ...


 Are you taking in lodgers? I have good references....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

> For Heavens' sake "man-up" and let the women in. There can be advantages, such as she who does the hoovering. :laugh:


 She has her own cave. More like a "shared" cave with all the A/V stuff and my analog system.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Like it BlueKnight, and I am sure you are as chivalrous as your forum name implies. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Where I like to hang out, along with the fine aroma of Castrol R.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Krispy said:


> Are you taking in lodgers? I have good references....


 *NO*......Unless you are a Swedish female nude beach volleyball player under 20 but over 18.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Not a cave, just a humble hobby area.


 surely that should Humbrol hobby area :biggrin:



Faze said:


> This would be me, mind you I would have to kill the wife first!


 Well if a beard means that much to you go for it :thumbsup:



jsud2002 said:


> I dont have a man cave :sadwalk:
> 
> but I do have a Man Lift :laugh:


 Straight to the flight deck of Thunderbird one :thumbsup:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

My man cave, well home cinema (just finished watching Transformers: Revenge of the fallen) I built this a few years ago now (well me and my dad):



__
https://flic.kr/p/JsKrMQ


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> well ill be the first with what I have really got, be it ever so humble its my home office / man cave
> 
> deano


 Nice robot :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

deano1956 said:


> I have been in far less opulent sound rooms in dedicated professional hi fi showrooms/ studios!! impressive my friend :thumbsup:
> 
> deano










I have been very fortunate over the years to build dedicated rooms.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

My mancave is making do without me for a while and I miss it, so no photos alas. But it has 5 computers, 3 consoles, 8 screens, 40 knives and 5 guns  it also doubles as a workshop.

Oh, and watches if course!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

relaxer7 said:


> Sounds very 007


 Sounds more like a Masterbatorium..... :biggrin:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> *"I don't really like doing anything that requires effort anymore"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Even so I wouldn't let him grease the end of your shaft too often :laugh:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

As I live on my own my man cave is whichever room I fancy mind you when my 2 daughters visit they often give me grief for the amount ofbits and bobs that ihave about the place LOL


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Even so I wouldn't let him grease the end of your shaft too often :laugh:


 Actually, Rick is holding Dmitri's shaft while Dmitri fingers the tip! :laugh:

Later,

William


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Actually, Rick is holding Dmitri's shaft while Dmitri fingers the tip! :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 Each to his own, especially true when applying grease to the tip of one's shaft! :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Different "Man Cave" tonight.

For some inexplicable reason Big M hates this place so I've dumped her tonight and I'm off up here later.

Still only five minutes walk away.










And no that's not me and yes it does get busier later on.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey @BondandBigM is that Hugh Laurie sat at the bar ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jsud2002 said:


> Hey @BondandBigM is that Hugh Laurie sat at the bar ?


 You haven't seen it's location so somehow I doubt it !!

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

He might be filming in the sunny "pool" lol :laugh:


----------

